# Cockermouth / Keswick



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Any good coffee to be had in this part of the Lake District? I noticed a couple of recommendations near Windermere, but that's a bit of a hike from where we're staying.

Yours hopefully!

Fluffles


----------

